# Breastmilk coming from a weird place??



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

the milk ducts under my armpits are huge and if i squeez them milk will come out of one little pore!!
OK so i discovered this with my twins when i breastfed them 3 years ago. just had baby #4 and milk came in today. Once again i can get milk from this one pore under my armpit. anyone else?? i remember showing someone when i discovered it and they thought it was gross (riglys believe it or not). Just want to know that this is something that other woman have too.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

It sounds fine to me- like a throwback to rows of nipples








Weird, but nothing to worry about









Do you have one pore on each side of your body?
Is there increased pigmentation around the pore?
Have you seen the figure showing the supernumerary nipple line?


----------



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

i do have one pore on each side but it doesnt look like a "mini nipple" or anything like that. could be something like that. the other problem is a little milk leaks out when i am engorged.........luckily its summer here so it will just look like i am sweating but the whole thing is so weird to me!!!!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a hold in one areola about 2 inches from my nipple (Huge areola) that squirts milk when I let down


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Happened to me, too!!







I did show my Dr. as it kind'a freaked me out (can't be too careful with lumps in that area...) and he said it was actually NOT uncommon. I can see why people don't discuss it though, lol. It went away after a few days. I can't remember if you said how old your DC was but this was in the first few days of my DC's life when I was mega-engorged.







HTH!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

It is weird, but it's also pretty neat. I love squirting milk whenever I can and I would love having a non-nipple location from which to squirt.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a silly question: if milk is coming from your armpit and not your breast, wouldn't that make it armpit milk instead of breastmilk?









Seriously, it sounds to me like another variation of normal.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

It's so funny that you ask this! For like the past 2 months I was all freaked out about this lump in my armpit and too scared to ask anybody about it. It didn't change or hurt or anything so I squeezed it and milk came out and now it's gone.







I guess it's not all that uncommon.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't have this but a supernumary nipple is not uncommon.


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

My dr. actually wasn't that knowledgeable about it, but my armpits swelled like crazy when I was PG and when my milk came in, they were engorged too! I had to put cabbage leaves under my arms so that I could put my arms down! And I also developed a kind of a 'nipple-y' thing on one side, but it went away after pregnancy.

My new midwife wasn't phased when I told her, she said that there can be mammary tissue from above the breast (armpit area) to below the breast, near the rib cage.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita*
I don't have this but a supernumary nipple is not uncommon.

THAT'S what he called it, couldn't remember, lol...


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I have a silly question: if milk is coming from your armpit and not your breast, wouldn't that make it armpit milk instead of breastmilk?









Armpit milk!!! That's great! I have armpit milk, I'd feel better if it was from a supernumarary nipple, mines just from a huge saggy boob that likes to nest in my pit.

wow, I can't believe that I just let the world know how tube sock like my boobs really are. lol


----------



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

oh my goodness you ladies had me rolling on the floor!!!!! i am so glad to know that other have this too, and that everyone has such a great sence of humor. thanks


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWhimsey*
Armpit milk!!! That's great! I have armpit milk, I'd feel better if it was from a supernumarary nipple, mines just from a huge saggy boob that likes to nest in my pit.

wow, I can't believe that I just let the world know how tube sock like my boobs really are. lol

rotfl, seriously - I am swiffering the floor with my back!!!


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm laughing my butt off!! I have a bump on my areola that milk comes out of. It's about an inch from my nipple.

MW - Going by your description, at least half of the BFing moms make armpit milk LOL.

Kara


----------



## JalensMomma (Jun 17, 2014)

*Me too!*

I've always had one larger "pore" in each armpit. My mom does also and she lactated from it when nursing. Milk does not leak from mine but I can definitely squeeze milk out of it! Very embarrassing, I don't show it to many! lol


----------

